# royal kush??



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 12, 2010)

im waiting for my seeds to come in from attuitde its is some royal kush and i wanted to know if anyone smoked some royal kush and if it was a right choice to get


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 19, 2010)

i recently got some really low grade royal kush, popcorn buds - $20 an eighth. but it was good for the price, i would love to try some high grade. i'm sure youll be happy


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 20, 2010)

just put my royal kush in rockwool under 150w hps


----------

